# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αίγινα [Ντομένικο - Aegina, Domenico]

## poseidon_express

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα ως φόρο τιμής στην πιο όμορφη, κατ' εμέ, παντόφλα της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Αίγινα και σ αυτήν που αγάπησα περισσότερο ως παιδί στα πέρα δώθε στο νησί. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1966 στο Πέραμα. Το βαπόρι περίπου το 1984 αν θυμάμαι καλά υπέστη εκτεταμένη μετασκευή με σκοπό την αύξηση της μεταφορικής του ικανότητας. Το 1999 πέρασε κι αυτό μαζί με όλες σχεδόν τις παντόφλες της "Κοινοπραξίας Ποσειδών" στην τότε MFD  και συνέχισε για μερικά χρόνια ακόμα να εξυπηρετεί με συνέπεια τη γραμμή. Κάλυπτε τη διαδρομή σε 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά. Το 2001 πουλήθηκε και μετατράπηκε σε εκδρομικό στην Κρήτη, παίρνοντας το όνομα DOMENICO. Για το σκοπό αυτό μάλιστα προστέθηκε στο γκαράζ του πλοίου εξοπλισμός παραλίας, όπως αχυρένιες ομπρέλες, ντουζιέρες και ξαπλώστρες. Ξέρει κάποιος φίλος που βρίσκεται τώρα το καραβάκι? Είναι μήπως παροπλισμένο στο Ηράκλειο? Οποιαδήποτε φωτογραφία είναι πολύτιμο δώρο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Λογικα πρεπει να ειναι παροπλισμενη στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. Τουλαχιστον περυσι το καλοκαιρι ειμαι σε θεση να ξερω οτι βρισκοταν εκει.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Το Αιγινα μετασκευαστηκε περιπου το 87-88. Εγω δε προλαβα το αφαια στην αρχικη του μορφη αλλα θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα πως το Αιγινα πριν τη μετασκευη ειχε μεινει μαζι με τον Γεωργιο Διωγο ( μετασκευαστηκε και αργοτερα μετονομαστηκε ως ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ 2) ως οι μικροτερες παντοφλες της γραμμης.Ηταν το πρωτο (ισως και το μονο) που μετα τη μετασκευη απεκτησε κλιματισμο.  Μαζι με τη μετασκευη του Σαρωνικου,Αιαντα,και οδυσσεα ηταν στο τελευταιο "γκρουπ" μετασκευων  των αιγινητικων παντοφλων. Εχω ξαναγραψει αναλυτικα οτι θυμαμαι για τις παντοφλες της γραμμης.Ηταν οντος το γρηγοροτερο μετα τη μετασκευη, αλλα απελπιστηκα αργο πριν μας αφησει,Θυμαμαι πως λιγους μηνες πριν φυγει με πηγε Σουβαλα 1,20 και Αιγινα 1,40 και εδει χνε υπερβολικα παραμελημενο στα υφαλα του.Το φωτογραφησα στο Ηρακλειο πριν 1 χρονο.Εχω βρει φωτο του εκει σε καποια σελιδα εμποριας πλοιων.οταν εχω την ευχερεια να φερω τις φωτο στο γραφειο που εχω ιντερνετ θα ανεβασω.

----------


## nautikos

Να δυο φωτο απο μπροκεραδες...

----------


## erwdios

Ο ΑΙΑΣ έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## minoan7

Κυριακή 26/7/2009 με ρυμουλκό προς Πειραιά

----------


## PIANOMAN

ΤΟ ειδα απο μακρια τραβηγμενο εξω απο το νερο στη σαλαμινα προφανως για συντηρηση. Αν μπορουσε κανεις να ανεβασει καμια φωτο του πλοιου απο κοντα...

----------


## lostromos

Στην Αίγινα 9/5/2009.

----------


## Leo

κι ακόμη μια κλασική που δεν ξέρω το όνομα της

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55755

----------


## PIANOMAN

Το πρωτο ειναι το θρυλικο ΑΙΓΙΝΑ νυν domenico φρεσκοβαμμενο, και το αλλο ειναι το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ απο τα στυρα που φευγει...

----------


## Leo

Στο Ηράκλειο 15.02.09, ενώ πρόσφατα εντοπίστηκε *εδώ*

----------


## Panos80

Χθες σε μια βολτα στο πειραια το ειδα να περναει εξω απο το κοκκινο με ρυμουλκο. Δυστυχως ομως δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη μηχανη μαζι μου. Πουληθηκε και παει να συναντησει τα παλια φιλαρακια του (ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ κτλ) ή παει για σκραπ? Οποιος ξερει κατι ας μας διαφωτισει.

----------


## Panos80

Χθες σε μια βολτα στο πειραια  ειδα το domenico (πρωην Αιγινα) να περναει με βοηθεια ρυμουλκου εξω απο τον κοκκινο. Δεν ειχα μαζι μου δυστυχως φωτ.μηχανη. Παει να συναντησει παλιους φιλους (ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ) ή παει για σκραπ? Οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μας διαφωτισει.

----------


## vinman

*Σούρουπο Παρασκευής 8 Μαίου 2009 στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91281

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο vinman!!!. Φίλε Panos80 και μία απο μένα τραβηγμένη στις 28/11/2009. :Wink:  :Razz:  

DOMENICO I 01 28-11-2009.jpg

----------


## Panos80

> Ωραίος ο vinman!!!. Φίλε Panos80 και μία απο μένα τραβηγμένη στις 28/11/2009. 
> 
> DOMENICO I 01 28-11-2009.jpg


 
Πανεμορφη φωτο!!! Τι ταξιδια εχω κανει και μ'αυτο!!!

----------


## Panos80

> Χθες σε μια βολτα στο πειραια ειδα το domenico (πρωην Αιγινα) να περναει με βοηθεια ρυμουλκου εξω απο τον κοκκινο. Δεν ειχα μαζι μου δυστυχως φωτ.μηχανη. Παει να συναντησει παλιους φιλους (ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ) ή παει για σκραπ? Οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μας διαφωτισει.


 
 Και για του λογου το αληθες (απο κινητο) :Sad: !

----------


## Panos80

> Χθες σε μια βολτα στο πειραια ειδα το domenico (πρωην Αιγινα) να περναει με βοηθεια ρυμουλκου εξω απο τον κοκκινο. Δεν ειχα μαζι μου δυστυχως φωτ.μηχανη. Παει να συναντησει παλιους φιλους (ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ) ή παει για σκραπ? Οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μας διαφωτισει.


 
Και για του λογου το αληθες (απο κινητο):cry:

----------


## panagiotis78

> Χθες σε μια βολτα στο πειραια ειδα το domenico (πρωην Αιγινα) να περναει με βοηθεια ρυμουλκου εξω απο τον κοκκινο. Δεν ειχα μαζι μου δυστυχως φωτ.μηχανη. Παει να συναντησει παλιους φιλους (ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ) ή παει για σκραπ? Οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μας διαφωτισει.


Νομίζω το ΑΦΑΙΑ και το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ (Aziza II & II) είχαν καταστραφεί σε φωτιές τον Μάρτιο του 2009

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Νομίζω το ΑΦΑΙΑ και το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ (Aziza II & II) είχαν καταστραφεί σε φωτιές τον Μάρτιο του 2009


Δυστυχως αμα καταλαβα απο το ΑΙΣ του ρυμουλκου το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ εχει φτασει aliaga για σφαξιμο...Κριμα, εχω περασει παρα πολλες ωρες σε αυτο κι εγω...

----------


## SteliosK

To αγαπημένο Αίγινα στο Ηράκλειο.

Aigina (1).jpg Aigina (2).jpg Aigina (3).jpg

Από Bing Maps

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελιδα http://odosaeginis.blogspot.com/2013/01/fb.html βρισκουμε μερικες ωραιες φωτογραφιες του *Αιγινα* μεταξυ των οποιων και τις εξης.
Αιγινα1.jpg
Αιγινα2.jpg

Το πορθμειο Αιγινα ειχε 320 τοννους και ταχυτητα 16,5 μιλλιων την ωρα. Μηκος 50 μετρων, πλατος 8,6 μετρων.  Μηχανες Motoren Werke Manheim των 825 PS. Ειχε ναυπηγηθει στο Περαμα σε σχεδια του Αρκ. Θεοδωριδη. Μπορουσε να μεταφερει 40 αυτοκινητα και 280 επιβατες.

Απο αγνωστη Αθηναικη εφημεριδα της 23ης Οκτωβριου 1965
19651023 Aegina.jpg

Νεα απο την 30ην Ιουλιου 1966
19660730 Aegina Afaia.jpg

Δρομολογια απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 3ης Ιανουαριου 1968.
19680103 Aegina Afaia Vima.jpg

----------


## Νονός

Θυμαται καποιος ποσα μιλια εβγαζε αφου μετασκευαστηκε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πολύ _ενδιαφέρον βίντεο_ που παρέθεσε χθες ο κ. Πέππας στο θέμα του φέρρυ _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, βλέπουμε και το _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_ να αναχωρεί από το ομώνυμο λιμάνι, στις αρχές βέβαια της καριέρας του και στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ των δύο μετασκευών.

AEGINA.jpg
_Screenshot_

Η κατασκευή του πλοίου με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 2600_ είχε ξεκινήσει στο ναυπηγείο _Θ. Ζέρβα_ του Περάματος το _1965_, αλλά καθελκύστηκε τελικά το _1967_ μετά από καθυστέρηση για άγνωστους λόγους. Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 6621258_, και προς το τέλος της "καριέρας" του, όταν δούλευε ως τουριστικό στην Κρήτη είχε αλλάξει αριθμό νηολογίου σε _Ηρακλείου 38_.

Θα έλεγα ότι έφυγε κάπως εσπευσμένα και ίσως λίγο περίεργα για scrap στην Τουρκία τον Μάιο του 2010 (από τις ελάχιστες παντόφλες μας που έχουν πάει για scrap). Ήταν βέβαια .....μίας κάποιας ηλικίας και είχε προηγηθεί και ο παροπλισμός της στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για αρκετό διάστημα. Όταν όμως ανέβηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2009 από την Κρήτη στα πέριξ του Πειραιά, είχε βγει για δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης στου Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Στο όνομα του, _DOMENICO_, είχε προστεθεί το "I", πιθανότατα λόγω κάποιας επικείμενης πώλησης του. Πολύ γρήγορα όμως οδηγήθηκε στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, και από εκεί επίσης πολύ γρήγορα στην .....οδό του μαρτυρίου. Θα μπορούσε πιστεύω να παράμενε για κάποιο ακόμα χρονικό διάστημα είτε στην Ελευσίνα είτε κάπου αλλού αναζητώντας μία καλύτερη τύχη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο πολύ _ενδιαφέρον βίντεο_ που παρέθεσε χθες ο κ. Πέππας στο θέμα του φέρρυ _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, βλέπουμε και το _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_ να αναχωρεί από το ομώνυμο λιμάνι, στις αρχές βέβαια της καριέρας του και στην πρώτη του μορφή, προ των δύο μετασκευών.
> .....


Στο ιδιο βιντεο βλεπουμε και δυο πλανα απο ενα φερρυ που φυσικα δεν ειναι το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ*. Ποιο να ειναι;

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## aegina

Απο τη δευτερη φωτο βλεπουμε οτι προκειτε για αρκετα μεγαλη παντοφλα και τοτε γυρω στο 65- 69  ηταν μονο δυο το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ η το ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ νομιζω οτι ειναι το δευτερο.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Απο τη δευτερη φωτο βλεπουμε οτι προκειτε για αρκετα μεγαλη παντοφλα και τοτε γυρω στο 65- 69  ηταν μονο δυο το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ η το ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ νομιζω οτι ειναι το δευτερο.


κι εγω ψηφιζω το ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ γιατι δειχνει η φωτο τραβηγμενη απο διαδρομο μπροστα απο το σαλονι που η αγια κυριακη ειχε μονο. επισης και το γκαραζ μεσα δειχνει ιδιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τις παλιές δημοσιεύσεις με δρομολόγια πλοίων που ανευρίσκονται και παρατίθενται ανά καιρούς, και κυρίως από τον κ. Πέππα, μπορούμε να εξάγουμε και διάφορες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Όπως για παράδειγμα, από _αυτή την καταχώρηση_ που παρουσιάστηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες, και από την οποία ασφαλώς συμπεραίνεται ότι το _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_ δεν είχε καθελκυστεί το _1967_ όπως είχα πριν λίγο καιρό αναφέρει, 




> Η κατασκευή του πλοίου με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 2600_ είχε ξεκινήσει στο ναυπηγείο _Θ. Ζέρβα_ του Περάματος το _1965_, αλλά καθελκύστηκε τελικά το _1967_ μετά από καθυστέρηση για άγνωστους λόγους.


αλλά το _1966_, αφού αναφέρεται την _1η Οκτωβρίου_ το πλοίο να εκτελεί ήδη δρομολόγια στον Σαρωνικό. Το απόλυτα βέβαιο είναι ότι -για άγνωστους λόγους- το πλοίο ήταν δηλωμένο ως κατασκευής _1967_. Όπως αναφέρω και στην παράθεση είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται το _1965_, και σε _αυτό το δημοσίευμα_ της _23ης Οκτωβρίου 1965_ διαβάζουμε ότι θα είχε ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή του τον _Φεβρουάριο 1966_. Προσωπικά θα πιθανολογήσω ότι η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στον Σαρωνικό έγινε στο διάστημα Αυγούστου - Οκτωβρίου 1966. Και αυτό γιατί σε _αυτό το δημοσίευμα_ της _30ης Ιουλίου 1966_ γίνεται μεν αναφορά στα πλοία _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ και _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_ ως τα δύο νέα φέρρυ μποτ, αλλά σε μελλοντικό χρόνο : _"θα είναι τα ονόματα τους, θα μεταφέρουν....._".

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ η φωτο δεν είναι δική μου, απλά την βρήκα στο αρχείο μου και ζητώ συγνώμη αν είναι κάποιου φίλου.
*ΑΙΓΙΝΑ στις 01-08-1984. Προσέξτε τη γίνετε επάνω. Οι καλές εποχές πριν λίγες δεκαετίες. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 04 01-08-1984.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia) λίγα ποστ πριν, πήγε τον 05/2010 στην Aliaga για διάλυση.
Σήμερα ο φίλος Selim San ανέβασε στο Instagram αυτή την φωτογραφία και εγώ του την πήρα ......για να το δούμε και να το θυμηθούμε. 

DOMENICO I 04 05-2010 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To τελος ενος ιστορικου πλοιου της αιγινας .....στο τρεχον τευχος του <Ε> εχει αφιερωμα στον Αρη Θεοδωριδη που σχεδιασε το Αιγινα, προ μετασκευης , με γραμμες κανονικου πλοιου και οχι παντοφλας, οπως ηταν και το Ελλας σχεδιασης τσορτανιδη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia) λίγα ποστ πριν, πήγε τον 05/2010 στην Aliaga για διάλυση.
> Σήμερα ο φίλος Selim San ανέβασε στο Instagram αυτή την φωτογραφία και εγώ του την πήρα ......για να το δούμε και να το θυμηθούμε. 
> 
> DOMENICO I 04 05-2010 SELIM SAN.jpg


Παντελή, ο _Selim San_ ανέβασε ταυτόχρονα και μία ακόμα φωτό του πλοίου από το Aliaga, την γέφυρα του.

Selim San_2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή, ο _Selim San_ ανέβασε ταυτόχρονα και μία ακόμα φωτό του πλοίου από το Aliaga, την γέφυρα του.
> 
> Selim San_2.jpg


Το είδα αλλά είπα να μην τις ανεβάσω και τις δύο την ίδια μέρα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To τελος ενος ιστορικου πλοιου της αιγινας .....στο τρεχον τευχος του <Ε> εχει αφιερωμα στον Αρη Θεοδωριδη που σχεδιασε το Αιγινα, προ μετασκευης , με γραμμες κανονικου πλοιου και οχι παντοφλας, οπως ηταν και το Ελλας σχεδιασης τσορτανιδη


Σωστά φίλε Κώστα, ο κ. Θεοδωρίδης ήταν ο σχεδιαστής-ναυπηγός του _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_. Όσον αφορά όμως το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_, ναυπηγός του ήταν ο κ. _Γιάννης Παπανικολάου_. Ο Δ. Αναστασιάδης (που επίσης έχει αναφερθεί λανθασμένα ως ναυπηγός του ΕΛΛΑΣ) και ο Α. Τσορτανίδης ήταν απλά οι κατασκευαστές του, ή αν θες καλύτερα "οι ιδιοκτήτες του ναυπηγείου, όπου κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο". _Περισσότερα εδώ_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως προσωπικα η κυρια Αθηνα Αναστασιαδου μου εχει πει οτι ο πατερας της ηταν και σχεδιαστης και ναυπηγος του Ελλας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ομορφο ΑΙΓΙΝΑ μεταξυ 1997-1999 στον Πειραια

2011 (201).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

......και μια ωραια φωτο του ΑΙΓΙΝΑ απο το 1977 στον Πορο .......


https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286

----------


## aegina

Στο βαθος το Μαρια αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν η πρωτη χρονια μετα την αλλαγη οποτε σαν Μαρια ηταν στην γραμμη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_ στην αρχική του μορφή, πλαγιοδετημένο στον Πόρο. Το έχω ξαναδεί και σε μία ακόμα καρτ ποστάλ πλαγιοδετημένο στην ίδια θέση, πιθανόν να συνηθιζόταν κάποια παλιά εποχή. Καρτ ποστάλ (τμήμα της) αγορασμένη από το Μοναστηράκι, έγχρωμη μεν αλλά πολύ ξεθωριασμένη οπότε και την μετέτρεψα σε Α/Μ.

σάρωση02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία από το φίλο μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Αίγινα - Aegina. Πειραιάς – Piraeus. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2001. Να αναφέρουμε επίσης ότι πήγε για διάλυση στην Aliaga τον 05/2010.

Αίγινα---Aegina.-Πειραιάς-–-Piraeus.-Kαλοκαίρι---Summer-2001Georges Pop.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία και νοσταλγική Παντελή (ευχαριστούμε !!!), με την ομώνυμη και θρυλική πλέον παντόφλα της Αίγινας.

Ούτε λόγος όμως βέβαια ότι συγκαταλέγεται στις (λίγες ευτυχώς) παντόφλες μας που ήταν πολύ ομορφότερες στην πρώτη τους μορφή, προ μετασκευών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το  ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ειχε 320 τοννους και  ταχυτητα 16,5 μιλλιων την ωρα. Μηκος 50 μετρων, πλατος 8,6 μετρων.   Μηχανες Motoren Werke Manheim των 825 PS. Ειχε ναυπηγηθει στο Περαμα σε  σχεδια του Αρκ. Θεοδωριδη. Μπορουσε να μεταφερει 40 αυτοκινητα και 280  επιβατες.

Εδω στην Αιγινα σε φωτογραφια του 1976 παρμενη απο το ΦΒ.

Αιγινα1976.jpg

----------

